# Photo of the Day -- December 2021



## Clix Pix

Oops, I totally missed starting this new thread yesterday!  Welcome to December, 2021, the last and final month of the year.    Photos shared here must have been taken by the member sharing them, but otherwise we don't have a lot of rules and regulations around this.   Your best images are welcomed, whatever gear you have is fine, and the photo can have been shot at any time, so can be from your archives or fresh out of the camera today -- it's up to you!

Shot yesterday morning while I was gazing at the Hooded Mergansers.  One of the gals snagged herself a tasty fish for lunch and it was fascinating watching her wrestling with the thing, which really was pretty big.  She eventually did get it all down, though!


----------



## Citysnaps

Somewhere over California.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Been seeing a ton of crows around town all thees trees with black ornaments 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix

Was out around the lake yesterday and as the "golden hour" approached, spent some time with Alfred.....


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

I made this photo awhile back in one of San Francisco's many privately owned public spaces.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> I made this photo awhile back in one of San Francisco's many privately owned public spaces.
> 
> View attachment 10172



Wow, very cool! Adding the person for perspective here makes all the difference.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> Wow, very cool! Adding the person for perspective here makes all the difference.




Thanx...every once in a great while you get lucky and all of the elements and nice light are just there, waiting to be snapped. 

Not really a fan of snagging someone else's art and appropriating it into my own photograph. But the nice light made me do it.  After a bit of research I learned the painting is by Charles Arnoldi.


----------



## Clix Pix

Having a little fun with the iPhone, color and filters.....


----------



## Citysnaps

Early morning Alcatraz, from a past three day/two night stay.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Playing around with some of the new LR enhancements.


----------



## fooferdoggie

took me a bit to tell if I was seeing clouds or mt hoot. all white now.


----------



## Eric

San Francisco this weekend, taken from the Diamond Heights area in a chilly wind.


----------



## Citysnaps

Awhile back at Ocean Beach in San Francisco.  I was lucky finding a tourist willing to take a picture of me and my wife.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

Over San Francisco Bay and on approach to SFO.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Over San Francisco Bay and on approach to SFO.
> 
> View attachment 10254



Very nice, hard to capture planes with any sort of foreground or background. I've tried from San Bruno mountain because you can see some of the hills behind the flights but you need a really long lens, I have since purchased the Sigma 150-600 and might try again with that.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> Very nice, hard to capture planes with any sort of foreground or background. I've tried from San Bruno mountain because you can see some of the hills behind the flights but you need a really long lens, I have since purchased the Sigma 150-600 and might try again with that.




Thanx...  I captured that in Burlingame, near the marshlands. It was awhile back, either with an iPhone 6+ or maybe a 5S.  It's an interesting area that runs along the bay close to 101, with old businesses along the side.  There was a two-screen drive in theater there a few decades ago.

It's tough finding places with a decent backgrounds and with no extraneous clutter (buildings, cars, signs, people, power lines, etc).   OTOH, I've made photos in that area with only power lines and transmission towers.


----------



## Eric

Pastel homes in the city I grew up in.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps

A mural in an alley off of Mission near the back of Westfield Centre, in San Francisco. The artist is BiP, for Believe in People.


----------



## Citysnaps

And here are some of BiP's other murals, from around the world:






						BiP Graffiti | Image Gallery
					

View images of BiP graffiti and street art.



					www.bipgraffiti.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

Can’t get a good pic of this the building finished last year then of course they tear up the road. No clues about the trees that will drip on people waking by though there are not a lot in this area. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

Ocean Beach, San Francisco.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a big oxegen tank at a glass factory. so much ice on the pipes. about 1 foot thick.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco, from 15 or so years ago.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## DT




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco, on Mission Street.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Eric

SFFD cruising the bay.


----------



## Citysnaps

Communications breakdown. It's always the same.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

citypix said:


> San Francisco, on Mission Street.
> 
> View attachment 10357





Was that taken just seconds before they stuck a needle in their arm and then pinched a loaf on the sidewalk as stolen Walgreens merchandise cascaded out of their pockets?  I've heard things about SF.


----------



## Citysnaps

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Was that taken just seconds before they stuck a needle in their arm and then pinched a loaf on the sidewalk as stolen Walgreens merchandise cascaded out of their pockets?  I've heard things about SF.




No, they seemed like regular people.  Of which the overwhelming majority of San Franciscans are.  There are others who are suffering from a variety of mental and physical afflictions and are not well.

Also... Regarding people on the street  (hanging out or living) in SF, I've found if you approach them for conversation and a portrait with good intentions and respect, that usually flows right back. I've met a lot of people in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood that way.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Was that taken just seconds before they stuck a needle in their arm and then pinched a loaf on the sidewalk as stolen Walgreens merchandise cascaded out of their pockets?  I've heard things about SF.



Also, how did you find a picture of a building that wasn’t boarded up? I heard they boarded up the whole city.


----------



## Citysnaps

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 10386




That sure is a cute little feller/fella!


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Also, how did you find a picture of a building that wasn’t boarded up? I heard they boarded up the whole city.




Yeah see the press never gloms onto the exciting stats about how many people break their neck every year just happening to step and slip on a glossy magazine tossed carelessly onto the floor instead of into that little basket by the couch.  The media get far more clicks and print revenue if the stories are about street crime.

 I'm fresh outta photos of me doing that slip-and-fall number in my cityside apartment one year, but am still a fanatic about where glossy magazines get stashed. I came really close to hitting my head on the lid of a baby grand piano  as I struggled to regain my balance.  I was maybe 27 or 28 years old then,  but the memory of that incident sticks in my head as though it happened last week.  LOL I even quit subscribing to Time and took a sub to The New Republic, which at that time was published on newsprint...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

citypix said:


> No, they seemed like regular people.  Of which the overwhelming majority of San Franciscans are.  There are others who are suffering from a variety of mental and physical afflictions and are not well.
> 
> Also... Regarding people on the street  (hanging out or living) in SF, I've found if you approach them for conversation and a portrait with good intentions and respect, that usually flows right back. I've met a lot of people in San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood that way.




I was just playin'.  I'm a lifetime South Bay resident.  I rarely make it up to SF these days but have many fond memories of it.  The few times I do my concerns are more of the rampant gentrification and the exodus of the economic diversity that once made it so special, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

citypix said:


> That sure is a cute little feller/fella!




That's actually a lady.  There's pretty big sexual dimorphism in jumping spiders.  Females are mostly shades of brown while males are black with white bands.  Just something you can share with people when you see one out in the wild.


----------



## Clix Pix

Still playing with my Amaryllis.....


----------



## Renzatic

I was glancing through some old photos, and came across this...

...and edited the levels a bit.


----------



## Citysnaps

Ocean Beach, San Francisco.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Renzatic

Man, I miss having a good camera. Had a couple of glorious years before my cousin dropped it down the stairs.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Man, I miss having a good camera. Had a couple of glorious years before my cousin dropped it down the stairs.



I'm paying $8 a month to cover all of my gear, worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> I'm paying $8 a month to cover all of my gear, worth it for the peace of mind.




I didn't spend a tremendous amount on the camera. It was a Nikon D80 I picked up for a song with the stock lens. Since it was more a side hobby, and not something I planned on building a career out of, the thought of insuring it would've never occurred to me.


----------



## Citysnaps

Marian and Vivian Brown, also know as the Brown Twins in San Francisco. I was lucky to have been able to make a few photos of them over the years while they were out and about in SF. Sadly, they passed away in 2013 and 2014.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Still playing with my Amaryllis.....




In public?  Behave!


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

Ocean Beach, San Francisco.


----------



## Clix Pix

Last couple of days haven't been good for shooting something new so I rummaged around in the old archives and found this guy:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Last couple of days haven't been good for shooting something new so I rummaged around in the old archives and found this guy:
> 
> View attachment 10444



What a beauty though.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!   This was taken in Virginia, at Chincoteague/Assateague, where there are quite a few egrets who hang out there in the wintertime, along with Snow Geese and GBH and others.   Some years ago I went up there one December and spent a couple of days there.   Been meaning to do that again some time.....

Hm.....  Just out of curiosity I checked the metadata as it is listed on here and it says October, 2007, which I know is incorrect.  Wonder what happened?   Maybe somewhere along the line in the processing the date got screwed up.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## Clix Pix

Busy with this-and-that today, but took a quickie with the iPhone just because I could.....


----------



## User.45

citypix said:


> San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 10458



Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Apple fanboy

iPhone snap from yesterday.


----------



## Yoused

This is cheating, so I spoilered it. The picture is for denizens of the northern half of the northern half.



Spoiler: forest of terror



terrified tree


14 August 2019
image warmed up slightly, to ward off the chill of this winter


----------



## Clix Pix

That Amaryllis plant I bought a week or so ago has sure been rewarding me with beautiful blossoms and interesting photo ops!  In an experimental mood today, getting really up close and personal by attaching closeup lenses to my 50mm macro lens and also by later playing around with filters and such....


----------



## Eric

One of the ornaments on the tree, stuck one of the lights through the back.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Apple fanboy

A Great Tit from yesterday's walk.


----------



## Clix Pix

Christmas by Candleglow


----------



## fooferdoggie

want some pics of rain logged plants? real exciting.
found some cool bridge supports   painted but most had homeless tents around them.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

granddaughter discovers the heating vent for the first time.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Settling in at the foot of the bed for the night.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

Drying out after a trip to the birdbath.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Portland Oregon rain and 37 degrees on Christmas eve with freezing coming next week.  it was really coming down this morning and really dark.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix

Didn't like the image I shot today so instead here is one from the archives:


----------



## Citysnaps

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Ho, ho, ho, Merry Christmas and all that to those who celebrate!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Citysnaps

Salton Sea, California.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

citypix said:


> View attachment 10628




If I was in political advertising I'd use that to advertise a Trump 2024 rally.


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

Overlooking the Pacific Ocean, in San Francisco.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Went to the mom and pop pet store to get food for my critters and there was this baby corn snake resting on it's enclosure lock.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> granddaughter discovers the heating vent for the first time.
> View attachment 10517




Revisiting this photo, reminds me of my grandmother's house that had a floor heating vent in the living room and during holiday gatherings we'd take turns standing on it warming ourselves.  They had 10 kids, so it got to be quite the waiting list when you also factor in their extended family members.  That pretty much came to end though in her last year as she liked to keep the house at a comfortable (for her) 90 degrees on average, or at least that's what it felt like.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

A high key by accident sort of shot.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix

A female Hooded Merganser celebrates the end of 2021, the beginning of 2022 and what appeared to my fascinated eyes to be the beginning of a new romantic relationship as she and a male Hoodie engaged in Merganser-style courting rituals!


----------



## Eric

Congrats @citypix and @Clix Pix for the top two spots for December!


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow!  Thank you, all who "liked" my Hooded Merganser!   

Congratulations, Citypix, for that marvelous photo of the dog -- I just love it!


----------

